
The robots making 100,000 Raspberry Pi computers a week - kungfudoi
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/raspberry-pi-factory
======
pawadu
> The budget Pi Zero is completely robot-made.

Then it most be a really really slow robot. Because even if you find it in
stock somewhere they still limit purchases to 1 per costumer.

